# My Journey to the NABBA British Finals



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

It would seem the day has arrived where i must put away the hob nobs and yet again scrutinise everything i eat and drink

today is the first day of my 2010 contest prep, the first show is in 14 weeks time the NABBA West Britain which is on the 25th of April in Exeter...

i have never dieted for more than 12 weeks to a qualifier so this will be interesting but we feel and by we i mean Harold Marrillier (IFBB Pro) my coach that these 2 extra weeks will give me that crisp condition i need whilst holding the muscle i have....

so as of this morning i am weighing 227lbs i was 235lbs 2 weeks ago but due to a severe loss of appetite i have dropped a few pounds.....

my BF% is approx 15% again this has dropped a few percent since going back on cycle.....

so the diet is as of today the following

Protein - 325g

Carbs - 275g

Fats - 70g

Calories - 3030

due to my job and the fact i work away from home living out of hotels at least 2-3 night a week Harold preps me by giving me Macro numbers to which i put together meals depending on where i am....

today's diet:

Meal 1 - Oats, 1 apple, 2 scoops whey

Meal 2 - chicken, baked spud

Meal 3 - chicken, baked spud

Meal 4 - 2 scoops whey, small banana, 50g PB

Meal 5 - Extreme B&R + BCAA;s

Meal 6 - Yellow fin tuna, Green veg, Pineapple ring

the only gear i am on at the moment is:

1g Cyp EW

3iu Nutropin AQ ED

2 x T3/T4 mix tabs ED

20mg Aromasin ED

40mcg Clen 2 days on/2 days off

Training tonight:

Chest:

Pec-Deck 4 sets x 15 reps

Incline smith press 4 x 15 reps

Seated machine press 4 sets x 15 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps

Biceps:

Preacher curls 5 x 15 reps.....

i had to lower the weight i pressed and end the bicep workout due to an injury on my forearms from Grappling last week in MMA class, the pain is in the muscle on the out elbow at the top of the forearm and it fukcing kills.....

and so it begins......


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

happy days paul mate! the britain will be here before you know it!

how long are you planning to keep up the grappling mma? or are you just going to see how it goes?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

will probably not do the grappling again until after the shows but will hopefully be able to keep up the training but will wait and see if i can


----------



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Good luck with the contest prep Paul and fair play for doing it whilst living out of hotels too. :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude its not tennis elbow youve got is it?

sounds exactly like the pain ive had for months..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes Cal i think it is, i have had it before and took months to go i used to get it from driving...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bugger.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

cant wait to see the end result paul

x


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> cant wait to see the end result paul
> 
> x


nor me i am sure their is a ripped dude some where in this fat suit.....lol


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

good luck buddy


----------



## westy191466867924 (Sep 9, 2005)

Hello

I thought i would pop in. looks like your the man with the plan. what cardio you doing at the moment?

15% bf i thought you said to me you had your fat suit on, that is hardly fat is it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate...

Another good day today mainly because i have been working from home. i am away in Heathrow tomorrow although a little different nothing to bad but i am up north all next week now that will be challenging but i think the sprouted wheat bread will come in very handy.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - Oats/Grapes/Extreme protein

Meal 2 - Basmati Rice/Chicken

Meal 3 - Basmati Rice/Chicken

Meal 4 - Extreme Protein/Banana/BCAA's+Glutamine

Meal 5 - Build & Recover/BCAA's+Glutamine

Meal 6 - whole egg omelette/low fat cheese/veg

training today was Back and rear delts...

Wide grip pulldowns

2 sets 15 reps

2 sets 12 reps

Seated row

4 sets 10 reps (lowered the reps as my back twinged)

Underhand grip Pulldowns

2 sets 15 reps

2 sets 12 reps

Partial deadlifts

4 sets 12 reps

Reverse Peck-Deck

4 sets 12 reps

Rope straight arm pulls

3 sets 15 reps

had an excellent pump my back felt totally blasted....

i have had a few cramps today from the clen i need to buy some taurine at the weekend to avoid this as Clen strips taurine from the body.....

will be training at Castles gym tomorrow night which will be nice as i have not been there for a while...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

westy19 said:


> Hello
> 
> I thought i would pop in. looks like your the man with the plan. what cardio you doing at the moment?
> 
> 15% bf i thought you said to me you had your fat suit on, that is hardly fat is it.


it is for me.....lol

i am not doing any cardio at the moment.....yea i know


----------



## howiepage (May 8, 2015)

Good luck! Sure you will be in awesome shape come, April 25th!


----------



## westy191466867924 (Sep 9, 2005)

PScarb said:


> it is for me.....lol
> 
> i am not doing any cardio at the moment.....yea i know


oh right it is like that is it, you make me do it, then don't do it yourself!!! are you just trying to punish us!! lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

of course mate tough love and all that 

i was away in heathrow last night so trained at castles gym in Windsor i was fortunate to have Carly's (Charlie25 on UKM) hubby join me for a little leg session......  oh we laughed and when i say we i mean me and Carly.......as Jay does not handle pain very well..... 

Quads:

Leg Extensions 5 sets 15 reps

Pscarb leg press

Leg Extensions FST-7

Quads:

Lying leg curl 5 sets 15 reps

Walking lunges 3 sets

Calf's:

Donkey calf machine 4 sets 15 reps (had to stop these though due to cramp from the clen)

i think Jay loved the workout could not as him as every time he took a step he said ouch....lol

diet was good yesterday managed to eat all my meals, the hotel i stayed in do a Steak & chicken meal so had that with veg for my last meal....

today was a little different though....i had a protein shake and 100g of sprouted wheat bread for meal one then it went downhill from there due to driving and phone calls whilst on the road.....i reckon by the end of today i would of managed to get 150g of the carbs and 40g of the fats in opposed to the 275g and 70g i should be.....although due to the fact i have some test tube shots of protein in my glove box i managed to get all my protein in.....no training today so not overly worried.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a very busy day at work today trying to get my head round a new database and autoCAD representation......so i was glad to get to the gym tonight......

Training:

Shoulders:

DB side raise FST-7

Mill press 4 sets 15 reps

Reverse Peck-Deck 4 sets 12 reps

Seated press 4 sets 15 reps

Triceps: i had to again cut this short due to tendonitis of the elbow

V-bar press-down 3 sets 10 reps

one arm cable kickbacks 3 sets 10 reps

Rope flares 3 sets 10 reps....

so the end of the week and day 5 completed on the diet feeling pretty good had no real cravings but to be fair i never do as i think about if i lose then that cheat i had that was not planned is the reason why i lost.....

Meal 1 - 3 slices whole meal bread/8 egg whites/4 yolks

Meal 2 - 200g home made turkey burgers/265g sweet spud

Meal 3 - 200g home made turkey burgers/265g sweet spud

Meal 4 - 75g oats/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 1 serving Extreme Build and Recover/BCAA's and Glutamine

Meal 6 - 6 egg whites/3 yolks/75g Kol-Les cheese/Veg

i still feel weird not doing cardio whilst dieting but that might change after i weigh in tomorrow morning.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am away up north this week so training away from home the first real test on this diet....

i trained with my good friend Sully yesterday at his gym, Sully is going to be competing with me in class 4 at the Britain this year after qualifying at the UK show last year.....i will be prepping him for that show....which brings me to an issue i have been asked about of late and that is prepping two people for the same show.....some who seem to have very little grasp on what it takes to compete seem to think that prepping 2 people for the same show is wrong.....i ask these idiots why?? what happened when they prepped 2 people for the same show....? oops no they haven't they just have an opinion on something they know jack about....maybe the next time these individuals have an oppinion on something they know sh1t about they think what effect it has on others.........sorry rant over....

ok so i trained Chest with Sully had a great session did not train biceps due to my tendonitis finished the session with 30min cardio unfortunately i could not do the 45min due to having to get off to a client meeting......

i packed all my meals into Tupperware before i set off yesterday morning so diet was as it would of been at home......

today has been a little different, i bought 2 cooked spit roasted chickens last night and sliced them up this morning to 2 meals combined these with 100g of Sprouted wheat bread.....after oats in the morning things where going fine until a meeting ran over so had to make do with w protein shot and peanut butter for my 4th and 5th meal......

had a good Back workout tonight although i had to lower the weight used due again to my tendonitis....

tomorrow is going to be a easier day as i have bought a load of Oats so simple sachet so most of my meals will be Oats/Protein and PB.....

i forgot to say that i weighed Sunday as that was more like a week on the diet and had actually dropped the 3lbs last week rather than the 1lb it said on Saturday.....so 6days 3lbs....this should increase this week as i have (under instruction from H) placed 45min cardio Mon-Fri which to be fair i feel better for....

very tired tonight so time for bed....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry i have not been able to update the log daily this week but been mega busy at work with little to no tinternet access in the evening.....

due to me being away this week i trained Mon through to Thursday so having today and the weekend off from the gym......

Wednesday i trained legs in N Wales and i was nearly sick which believe me is a rare thing for me but an indication the diet is starting to grip......

Quads:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions 4 x 15 reps

Hamstrings:

Seated leg curl Pscarb style....

walking lunges 3 sets of 10 strides per leg

i pushed the weight up tonight for what reason i have no clue.....i then went on and nearly fell off the back of the treadmill and failed to walk properly for the first 10min....lol

Thursday i trained over in Huddersfield in the gym i first went to back when i was 18 and started training...Maloney's...

it is the same gym i mean the exact same  i trained with a very good friend of mine who i have not seen for 6yrs which was great to catch up.....

we trained arms it was supposed to be shoulders but i was not aware that he had his shoulder replaced 3yrs ago......

Biceps:

Cable curls FST-7

DB curl 4 sets 15 reps

Preacher curls 4 sets 15 reps

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps

Rope exstensions 4 sets 15 reps

Reverse grip bench press 5 sets 12 reps

followed by 45min cardio......

drove for 6hrs today to get home and after 5 days away from home whilst dieting i was happy to be at home, so very tired tonight...it is nearly midnight and i have just finished my cardio session....

diet this week has been good, i get asked alot how i maintain my diet when away from home living in hotels...

i normally only use a few types of foods...

Oats so Simple

Whey

Couscous

Smoked Tuna

Prawns

Peanut butter

for example my diet for the last few days has been generally this...

Meal 1 - 3 packs of Oats so Simple/2 scoops extreme whey/half an apple

Meal 2 - 60g couscous/2 tins of smoked tuna

Meal 3 - 60g couscous/2 tins of smoked tuna

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g Peanut butter

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - either fillet steak(if hotel has a decent restaurant and they do room service) or 2 packs of king prawns.

i will be weighing in the morning so depending on the drop will depend if nandos is on the menu for lunch......


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

looks like its coming together m8

quick question do you have only one chance to qualify at your own area show ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you can qualify for the NABBA finals at the UK show which is held the November the year before or your own area show, normally the first 2 go through


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

PScarb said:


> i will be weighing in the morning so depending on the drop will depend if nandos is on the menu for lunch......


so did you get the nandos?

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yep.....lol

had a good weekend plenty of relaxing with the family.....i had to buy some new scales on saturday as mine went up 4lbs everytime i stood on them

travelled up to heathrow today so trained at castles...

excellant gym had a great workout...

Chest:

Peck-Deck FST-7

Incline Smith press 4 sets 12 reps

Seated flat press 3 sets 10 reps

Dips 4 sets 12 reps

i raised the weight tonight so had to lower the reps a little....

Abs:

incline twist crunch 4 sets 15 reps...

Cardio 45min treadmill

diet today was good as i packed my food this morning before i left home.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i travelled back from Heathrow yesterday and was working until 10pm so did not get to the gym but did do the 45min on the treadmill at home before i retired at 1.00am......

today has been much better diet and training all sorted.....

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs/6 whites + 3 slices wholemeal toast

Meal 2 - 325g spud/225g chicken

Meal 3 - 325g spud/225g chicken

Meal 4 - 325g spud/2 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey (put whey instead of B&R in shaker by mistake)

Meal 6 - 4 whole eggs/4 whites/50g Kol Less cheese/Veg

it was Back day today and because i had had a decent day eating i was reasonably pumped for the gym so had a good workout....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 12 reps

Seated Row 4 sets 12 reps

Partial deads 4 sets 12 reps

Underhand grip pulldowns 4 sets 12 reps

Rope pullovers 3 sets 12

Rear Delts:

Reverse peck-Deck 4 sets 12 reps

Face pulls 3 sets 12 reps

Abs:

Hanging straight leg raise 4 sets 15

i will be doing my cardio tonight in about 30minutes.....

i decided to raise the weight slightly so i dropped the reps to 12...

i took delivery of Haney Rambod new DVD about his FST-7 style of training today so will be watching that and placing some of his theory's into practice


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

was very fukced last night so did not have the patience to update....

Thursday was arms i am separating them this week as i am training shoulders with Big JMJ from here tomorrow in Plymouth....

Arms:

EZ curl FST-7

Preacher curl 4 sets 15 reps

Cable curls 4 sets 12 reps

Pressdowns 4 sets 12 resp

Reverse grip pulldowns 4 sets 12 reps

Overhead exstensions FST-7

i have a pair of multi-grip handles which really hit the triceps any one who has ever used these will know what i mean.....

i messed up on my diet yesterday again due to work i could not eat my planned meals so had to settle with a protein shot and peanut butter by the end of the day i missed 75g of carbs which is normally not an issue as i can diet on low carbs.....or should i say i could as i nearly passed out on the treadmill last night at 10pm......lesson learnt i think  (any of my clients reading this do hat i say not what i do  )

Friday.....

diet was better today and i needed it as it was leg day 

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g apple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2&3 - 62.5g Basmati rice/250g chicken breast/1tbsp olive oil

Meal 4 - 2 scoops of extreme protein/100g sprouted wheat bread

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R+BCAA's

Meal 6 - 250g Lean Beef/Veg

No cardio tonight as i have a slight niggle on my knee again after doing lunges so will do the cardio in the morning.....

Legs:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg Press Pscarb style (6 plates a side felt very strong)

Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps

Lying leg curl Pscarb style

Walking Lunges 4 sets 10 steps each leg

so the end of yet another week and 11 more to go, i am definitely feeling the pinch this week though...

well i have finally exchanged on the new house move in date is the weekend of the West Britain.  this sh1t just gets better.....lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Had a good weekend with the family.....

spoke to Harold this morning and he is happy with the 2lb drop and what i told him about how i visually look but i need to pop down to see him, i would normally of seen him by now but work has been so hectic i have not had any spare time to see him......

Tonight was chest and Biceps but had some stuff to sort so i only trained chest.....

Incline Smith press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

Cable X Overs 3 sets 15 reps

had an excellent pump from the workout......

because i am working from home this week the cardio will be completed in the morning before breakfast which means i can get to bed a little earlier this week.......

Diet today:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g Apple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 245g chicken/300g Spud

Meal 3 - 240g chicken/200g spuds

Meal 4 - 50g PB/Whey Shake (was at the hospital seeing my endocrinologist)

Meal 5 - 2 scoops B&R

Meal 6 - 245g chicken/Veg

going to be adding in some IGF-1LR3 this week.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

today has been good as i said yesterday i am working from home this week so diet and training is going well unlike next week where i am going to be in London so a little more challenging....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 3 whole eggs/6 egg whites/100g sprouted grain bread

Meal 2 - 250g chicken breast/300g spuds

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast/62.5g basmati rice/1tbsp olive oil

Meal 4 - 250g chicken breast/62.5g basmati rice/1tbsp olive oil

Meal 5 - 1 serving of B&R with 1 scoops whey

Meal 6 - 3 whole eggs/6 egg whites/50g Kol-les cheese + veg

i trained Back and Biceps tonight as i missed Biceps last night so had to catch up.....

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

close grip seated row 4 sets 15 reps

Seated T bar row 4 sets 15 reps

Chins 3 sets to failure

straight bar cable pullovers 4 sets 15 reps

EZ curls 4 sets 15 reps

DB curl 3 sets 15 reps

excellent pump could not bend my arms after training Bi's......

i completed my cardio this morning doing 45min pre meal 1.....

as i mentioned yesterday i have inserted IGF-1LR3 into the plan now doing 100 mcg PWO....


----------



## Ace1969 (Feb 5, 2010)

good log mate, good luck for the show.. ref to elbow, use a heated bean bag to get plenty of heat into the elbow then massage using your thumb try to get deep into the elbow, within a week you should be ok.... works everytime for me...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate...

bad day......not feeling to great today about my progress sort of down on myself.....something i am very good at dismissing in my clients but very bad for myself.....

diet has been good and so was training but just generally feel ....fat....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g Apple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 225g Chicken/62,5g Basmati rice

Meal 3 - 225g Chicken/62,5g Basmati rice

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/100g sprouted grain bread/20g peanut butter

Meal 5 - 1 serving B&R

Meal 6 - 225g Chicken Breast/chopped celery, mushrooms & peppers stir fried dry....

Training was Shoulders and Triceps tonight had a great session.....

Seated side raise FST-7

Seated Mill press 4 sets 15 reps

EZ bar front raise 4 sets 15 reps

Machine PBN 4 sets 15 reps

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

Triceps:

Straight bar pressdowns 4 sets 15 reps

Rope Flair 4 sets 15 reps

Overhead exstensions 4 sets 15 reps

45min cardio this morning plus because i felt crap 40min tonight.....

i will be seeing Harold on Monday for the first time (probably the reason for feeling this way) i cannot wait as he will tell me exactly what i need to do.....

i can prep any one and calm any one down when they are panicking but i am a nightmare when my head goes.........


----------



## westy191466867924 (Sep 9, 2005)

Chin mate, there is not a chance in hell you are fat. You know what you are doing and you have the right support around you.

Plus you have loads of time. Stop worrying.

Also did you get my texts??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

westy19 said:


> Chin mate, there is not a chance in hell you are fat. You know what you are doing and you have the right support around you.
> 
> Plus you have loads of time. Stop worrying.
> 
> Also did you get my texts??


i know buddy all in the head like i said to you before i am a nightmare so i do know what you guys go through...

no text mate did you get the mail with my new number?


----------



## westy191466867924 (Sep 9, 2005)

hello mate

I didn't get an e-mail.

i have mailled you now too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my head is a little better tonight my training partner and best mate put it bluntly when he said to stop being a d1ck about it.....lol

as i said i have felt better today my diet was great training was even better....

training tonight was legs and hell did i feel it, for the first time in a long time i actually felt a little queasy....

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps

Lying leg curl FST-7

Walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg

Standing calf raise 5 x 15 reps...

Cardio was 45min this morning at 6.30am....

tomorrow is the 10yr anniversary of my Dad's Death so will be a weird day i was close to my dad and still miss him loads......RIP Mick


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

good to see your back on track m8 

its hard when you lose somone you love life is never the same without, them my dad has been gone 6 years but i think about him every day


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hope your day went ok dude...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Fat Boy....yes mate it is.......i know what you mean mate..

Cheers Cal it went ok mate thanks...

had a good weekend was a somber one as Saturday was the 10th anniversary of my fathers death so remembering him all day.......

travelled to see my coach Harold Marrillier who is definitely one of the top coaches in the country and really does not get the credit or recognition he deserves.....

i trained Chest at Forest....

Pec-Deck 5 sets 15 reps

Incline Smith press 4 sets 15 reps

Flat bench 4 sets 12 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps.....

i normally would train biceps with chest but i am doing arms on their own instead this week....

this was the first time Harold had seen me since the diet started 4 weeks ago so was a little nervous to see him and get his opinion on how i was looking.....

i am glad to say he was happy with my condition at the 10 week out mark....he was impressed with the size and thickness i have and mentioned it was the biggest he had seen me which has definitely spurred me on....

there is no changes to any aspect of the plan although we will be dropping the test and replacing it with masteron and anavar in a few weeks time......

I have 3 days in the centre of London now so i guess that will be a challenge for a dieting bodybuilder.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have had a busy few days in London one more to come tomorrow then back home...

my diet has been spot on as i shopped at Sainsbury's Monday night for smoked tuna and couscous combine this with Oats-so-simple sachets and extreme protein and you have a menu from the gods....lol

it has been a little hard as the client has been ordering in catering for lunch time and one platter was cream cakes.....  roll on Saturday....

i have been training at Genesis gym around Ealing it is owned by David "Bulldog" Beattie who is a very nice (and rather large) guy excellant hardcore gym i suggest anyone who is in the area to pop in for a session.....Genesis Gym: Professional Hardcore Powerlifting Bodybuilding London Gym with personal training

one of the more well known members is Shaun Taverner, i got to speak to Shaun last night and tonight to ask him how his prep was going for the Arnold and those who know Shaun know he is humble but i can say from what i have seen he will be ready to rock come the Arnold weekend.......

i am very tired tonight the combination of standing up all day giving training as well as standing on the tube and training/cardio has taken its toll so time for bed.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i bet those 15 rep sets are a brutal way to train!

i`m sure you go danged heavy relatively speaking but are the high reps used cos theyre easier on the body?

has your training changed much over the years?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

they are certainly brutal mate....and yes the weight i use is far from light but obvouisly is lighter than if i was using 8-10 reps......i find it to be very good, my physique has responded very well....

i used to train very heavy and lowish reps(6-8) i do feel that even newbies to weightlifting would benefit from cycling this type of training with the basic heavier lower reps style....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i am modifying my views on many things currently 

its not a routine perse where people go wrong its their (imo) interpretation of it...

how do you try to progress in these days?

hmm ie still look to add weight or simply taking the muscle to failure?

does that make sense?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest Cal for me it is about the intensity of the workout as long as i have trained to failure then i have done the job in the gym i do push the weight but if i do not progress in that area but i can see physical results then i am happy....but i do not blindly stick to one routine i will change if it needs it this is something i feel many are scared to do.....

so last day working in the centre of London today and i am soooo glad about it.......standing up for an hour on the tube was doing my back in.....

diet today was again bang on..

Diet:

Meal 1 - 3 sachets Oats so simple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 75g couscous/2 tins smoked tuna/chopped onion

Meal 3 - 75g couscous/2 tins smoked tuna/chopped onion

Meal 4 - 2 sachets Oats so simple/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 6 - 250g chicken + onion

i once again trained at Genesis gym tonight training back and cardio....

Wide grip pulldowns FST-7

Hammer single arm row 4 sets 15

Seated row 4 sets 15

Partial deads 3 sets 15 reps

Reverse pec-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

45min on X-Trainer

feeling very tired tonight looking forward to a night off the weights tomorrow.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so last week was a hard week working in London but felt good as i felt leaner and certainly looked leaner.....well until Saturday morning weigh in as i had gained 2lbs how this happened i do not know but i did so....Harold has placed me on Carb Cycling which i prefer to be honest....plus we have raised the cardio to an hour.....

so the cycle is Low/Medium and High days....

Low = 100g carbs

Med = 200g carbs

High = 450g carbs

the protein will stay the same at 325g and the fat will rise on low days and drop on high days......so the calories will remain approx the same but the source of those calories will change......

we have also decided that the Test will drop from 1g to 250mg and we will add in 1g Mast E a week and 150mg Var ED from next week.....with 9 weeks to go i am on target but getting me there or there abouts a week or two early is the plan...

today i travelled to Heathrow for 2 days so training tonight was at Castles gym, i trained with Charlie25's husband Jay it was a great session....

Chest:

Incline smith press 4 sets 15 reps

Seated flat press 4 sets 15 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 15 reps

Biceps:

Seated preacher curl 3 sets 15 reps

Cable straight bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

EZ bar curl 3 sets 15 reps

my arms and chest where ready to burst, the vascularity is really coming through now so very pleased with what i am seeing......

diet was good today because of the drop in carbs and today being a Low day means that i only have carbs in the first two meals of the day......plus in and out of meeting meant i had more liquid meals than i wanted to have

Meal 1 - 62.5g basmati rice/250g chicken breast

Meal 2 - 62.5g basmati rice/250g chicken breast

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey + 50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey + BCAA

Meal 6 - 150g steak, 175g chicken + green salad

i should be able to work from home for the next week or two once i get back on Wednesday this is good in the way i will have more solid meals per day which will help with any hunger issues i will have.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> bad day......not feeling to great today about my progress sort of down on myself.....something i am very good at dismissing in my clients but very bad for myself...../QUOTE]
> 
> do you ever insert extra rest days for yourself?
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

whilst dieting unless i am feeling run down then no mate definitely not, feeling down and depressed when dieting comes with the territory knowing the difference between this and over training etc is the key luckily after 20yrs doing this i can tell the difference......

yesterday was my 3rd low day in a row and it really hit me so much so that i nearly dropped on the X-trainer in the evening.....

diet was good although with clients all day i was with clients who i know very well so stopping and getting my meals in was not an issue.

i trained at Castles last night again another good session.....

Back:

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

Partial deads 4 sets 15 reps

Seated row 4 sets 15 reps

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets 15 reps

Straight bar pullover 4 sets 15 reps

Rear delts:

Face pulls 4 sets 15 reps

then 45min on the X-trainer.....

back home today it looks like i will be staying at home for the next 2 weeks so happy about this means i can get more solid food in....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

back home now so a better and more solid days eating today, i feel a little throat soreness coming on hopefully it will not get any worse but these late nights working and early starts for cardio are not helping.....

Diet:

Meal 1 - 100g Oats/2 scoops Extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 2 - 220g chicken/Veg

Meal 3 - 227g Venison steak/Veg

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme whey

Meal 6 - 220g chicken/3 whole eggs/veg

today was a low day so have been hungry pretty much all day but that in its self is a good sign.....

trained at my own gym in Plymouth tonight which was a good as not trained there with my training partner for over a week.....

Shoulders:

DB side raise 4 sets 15 reps

Seated Mill press 4 sets 15 reps

BB front raise 4 sets 12 reps

Reverse peck-Deck 4 sets 15 reps

PBN 4 sets 12 reps

Triceps:

V bar pressdowns 3 sets 15 reps

Overhead straight bar extension 3 sets 15 reps

Rope flares 4 sets 15 reps

i showed my training partner, Lewis Breed and the NABBA southern rep Tony turner my condition tonight all said i was in good condition for 8 weeks out but even more so with the size all 3 commented on the fact i have never been bigger so i guess taking large breaks from the gear does actually help

got my recent order of GASP clothing today so happy with that even more so seeing as it all fits


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

glad that you like the journal mate and the effect it has had with you looking after your health.....

today was a weird day really feeling the low carb days now, due to the wife leaving for Uni early and me not finishing work last night until the wee small hours i did not do cardio this morning so had to do it tonight after a brutal leg session definitely not the smartest move i have made  nearly passed out 

Diet:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/40g PB/2 scoops extreme protein

Meal 2 - 2 scoops extreme Whey/1 tbsp Olive oil

Meal 3 - 300g extra lean mince made into burgers/Veg

Meal 4 - 60g sprouted wheat bread 40g PB/1.5 scoops whey

Meal 5 - 2 scoops whey

Meal 6 - 100g Chicken/3 whole eggs/50g Kol Less cheese/Veg

as i mentioned tonight was legs and as the weeks go by the sessions get harder although not puked yet 

Leg exstensions 4 sets 15 reps

Leg press Pscarb style

Leg exstensions FST-7

Single leg curl 4 sets 15 reps

Walking lunges 4 sets 10 steps per leg

Standing calf raise FST-7

then home to do 45min cardio.......

so the end of another week 8 weeks Sunday and the first show will be here......looks like my move to the new house will now happen a week or two before the show so should be all settled in by the time the curtain goes up so to speak......

so 6 weeks down and the diet is really starting to pinch....the fat around my waist is much thinner and even my lower back is holding much less than normal at this stage.....

my shoulders and chest are hardening up nicely although strangely my legs are holding more water than ever before which is puzzling as these are normally in a 4 weeks weeks before everything else.....

should have a decent family weekend although we have lots to do as the move is getting closer.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is putting oil in with just protein powder palatable?

darent try it lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> is putting oil in with just protein powder palatable?
> 
> darent try it lol


to some it may be but i certainly would not do it much prefer PB...

did not train last night as a 45min conference call went on for 1hr and 45min so going to the gym would of meant not seeing my kids before they went to bed so decided to miss the gym and train on Wednesday instead.....

as i have been working from home this week diet is mostly solid foods......

Diet:

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/2 scoops extreme/50g PB

Meal 2 - 250g chicken breast/couscous

Meal 3 - 250g chicken breast/couscous

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme protein/35g PB

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Protein

Meal 6 - 3 whole eggs/3 whites/50g Kol-Less cheese/2 turkey rashers

Cardio was 60min this morning before meal 1....

Chest:

Cable X Overs 4 x 15 reps

Seated flat press 4 x 15 reps

Incline smith press 4 x 15 reps

Pec-Deck 4 x 15 reps

Biceps:

EZ curl 4 x 15 reps

Preacher curls 3 x 15 reps

Hammer curls 3 x 15 reps

the 60min cardio is taking its toll now certainly feeling the benefits....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate will do this week mate......sorry

sorry for the lack of updates but been busy with planning the house move and stuff.....

so quick update.....had a great weekend as it was my Wife's 30th birthday we celebrated by throwing her a party (apparently being 30 is a big thing for a woman??) had a great time although i was the only sober one there......lol

Went to see Harold yesterday unfortunately due to work i have not seen him for 3 weeks so was looking forward to his opinion......well depending on what that opinion was 

trained chest and biceps at Forest gym...

Chest:

Pek-Deck 5 x 15

Incline Hammer press 4 x 15

Flat press 4 x 12

Cable x overs 4 x 15

EZ curl 3 x 15

DB curl 4 x 15

excellent session Forest gym has a great atmosphere......

so judgment time and believe me there is nothing sweeter a dieting BB can hear from his coach than "your on target"  yep Harold was very pleased bang on target for 7 weeks out yet he says looking bigger than 3 weeks ago so well chuffed......BUT!!! because we are wanting to come in a little earlier we have doubled the cardio to 45min am & pm.....

I am working in Heathrow today so tonight i trained at Castles gym.....with Jay who is Carly's hubby from the board.....trained Back and rear delts excellent session although i did struggle with the cardio afterwards.....

so been doing some thinking and decided that i am not going to post a pic up until the week of the Show for no real reason apart from not needing to sorry if that disappoints....

i have been told on several occasions by people who have no reason to blow smoke up my ass or lie to me that i am looking bigger and more condition than i have ever done before....now i find this a little surprising as i took 9 months off last year from everything and even now back on am on a lot less than i have ever used before running into a show.......so this begs the question how important is staying on gear like the new trend of B & C to gain good muscle?? i see this every day guys with little to no experience using 2g+ of gear for months on end then dropping it to 500mg for a few weeks so they can convince themselves they have had a break yet at the end of a year they have not really progressed....why?

i think the reason is that far to many lay the responsibility of gaining size and strength solely on the door of gear.....yet when it comes to diet and training their planning is relaxed at best.......

i know this as i have been there and done it in fact in 2004/5 i stayed on cycle for 18months using 3g+ per week but did not know half as much as i do know about dieting and training the result was a physique that weighed 215lbs at 15% BF to be fair this is large for a guy who stands 5'5" tall yet now after such a long break and a massive reduction on my doses i stand at 216lbs and 12% after 7 weeks of dieting....plus when i was 15% i was 227-230lbs so more muscle and leaner.......sorry guys rant over......just been playing on my mind.....


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8 things seem to be going well 

totaly agree with what you are saying about gear usage , the irony is most of the people you are talking about will never step on a stage .

on other boards its all yeah up the dose ect, lol my god some of them are in for a shock when they eventually come off lol

i think is a wise dicision s on not posting up photo until you are ready i think it can put uneccessery pressure on you anyway .


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it seems like i am preaching like a reformed addict but i see a nasty trend with this B&C method but no real results coming back from the majority using it....and as you say when they do come off.....shock time... 

the picture decision was not an easy one as i have been doing pre-comp journals for years and it is the reason you have put to why i have decided....i feel i have a real chance to make a mark this year and do not want more pressure on my shoulders than that i am placing there....

well i can certainly tell i am dieting now, anyone who follows my posting will notice a slight bluntness to my recent posts.....lol

the double cardio is killing me with my current work routine so i am going to slow down on the OT for a while so i can get to bed a little earlier.....

i travelled home today from London, normally i do not train the day i travel back as i try to sit down and eat with the family but seeing as the wife and kids where going to the in laws for tea i went training...

Shoulders:

DB side raise FST-7

Seated machine press 4 x 15

Reverse Pec-deck 4 x 15

Lift and press 4 x 15 (BB at waist level lifted to shoulders then pressed above head = 1 rep)

Seated DB side raise 3 x 12 reps

Triceps:

Skull crushers 3 x 15

Pressdowns using multi-grips 3 x 15

Underhand pressdowns using multi-grips 3 x 15

Overhead extension using multi-grips 3 x 15

had a good workout but seem to be missing something lately and not sure what it is......????

Diet today was good in the most part but like a klutz i realised when on the M4 this morning i had left my couscous and tuna in the hotel room...so had to make do with a protein shot in a test tube i have in the boot of the car for such an emergency....

this put me back so i never got to get all my carbs in today and i know i will feel it by tomorrow night.....


----------



## westy191466867924 (Sep 9, 2005)

PScarb said:


> well i can certainly tell i am dieting now, anyone who follows my posting will notice a slight bluntness to my recent posts.....lol


And your texts!!!! lol

I think we must all get like it, at least i know it is not just me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea sorry buddy......


----------



## westy191466867924 (Sep 9, 2005)

lol...........don't worry about it, i have notice myself doing it once or twice over the last week or so. It is just nice to know it isn't just me being a [email protected] and an experienced bb'er like yourself has the same problems.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

we all have the same issue mate believe me those that say they don't are not dieting hard enough


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so a bad weekend was had by meeee....Saturday was a decent day but Sunday ended badly, started off fine got up with the kids so Jen had a lie in we all went to the beach for an hour or so....on the way back started to feel ill once home i proceeded to throw up my previous 2 meals so managed to only eat or should i say keep down 1 meal all day.....so as you can imagine cardio this morning was challenging..

i feel better now although a little weaker.....trained chest and biceps tonight it seemed ironic that i decided to slightly lower the volume and increase the weight for the next few weeks...

Chest:

Pec-Deck FST-7

Incline Smith press 4 sets 8-10 reps

Seated flat press 4 sets 8-10 reps

Cable X Overs 4 sets 12 reps

Biceps:

EZ curl 8 sets 12 reps

completed 2 x 45min treadmill sessions.....

diet was good today i think my body was crying out for food

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/35g PB/2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 2 - 250g Chicken breast/Veg/Pineapple

Meal 3 - 250g Chicken breast/Veg/Pineapple

Meal 4 - 2 scoops Extreme Pro6

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 2 whole eggs+ 2 whites/6 turkey rashers/50g Kol-Less cheese

we also had the move in date confirmed today for the new house and that will be the 16th of April 9 days before my first show so 4 weeks Friday these next 4 weeks are going to be very busy indeed most of that will be trying to stop the wife from spending to much money on blood curtains


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained Back last night had a great session probably the best i have had for some time which is surprising after being ill on Sunday.....unfortunately after that last night went down hill although not ill i was totally off my food so substituted my last meal with a protein shake.....i had an early night as well as i was aching head to foot and just was not feeling great.....

today was a medium carb day and god did i need it.....

Meal 1 - 75g oats/banana/35g PB/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal2/3/4 - 250g chicken + 50g basmati rice

Meal 5 - 200g salmon fillet/salad

no training tonight just cardio which is good as i spent 6.5hrs on the fukcing road today travelling up north.....not only that but left the house today without my cardio trainers and my Anavar so a little p1ssed especially seeing as i am not home until Sunday....

i finished watching the Haney Rambod FST-7 DVD and all i can say is wow a true DVD to watch certainly has given me some food for thought which all my clients will benefit from 

early night for me tonight got to get my head and body back into this game......

although on a positive note it would seem that my legs have not given up and i have got seperation in them


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

had a great weekend last wednesday i travelled up north for work and returned on sunday after being invited to a womens seminar in manchester at Paul Georges gym, i must say it was a great turn out and showed just how little real information is available for women who take Bodybuilding serouisly.....

I trained Legs on Friday night with one of my clients as well as Paul's wife Tania had a good workout was cramping all night.....lol

because of the seminar i exstended my week by one low carb day so that sunday was my refeed day and hell did i feel it.....no weigh in on saturday due to not being at home so not having m scales with me....

today was a weird day i have had a bad migraine all day in fact it only went when i went to the gym so in a real bad mood all day.....

diet has been good although i missed a shake before training due to work commitments so had to catch up tonight by adding the shake in before bed.....

Meal 1 - 75g Oats/50g PB/2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 2 - 300g chicken/a few silver skin onions

Meal 3 - 300g chicken/50g nuts

Meal 4 - 2 scoops extreme whey

Meal 5 - 3 whole eggs/2 tins smoked tuna/stir fry onions and peppers

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme whey

training has changed this week after a few sample workouts last week i have reduced the rep range to 10-12 and raised the weight whilst inserting FST-7 sets.....i have also added an extra days training and will be training just arms on this day so one bodypart per day.....this will be good i think as i have set myself up for a beating this Thursday when i travel to Forest gym to train Arms with Harold Marriller and Alvin Small......lol

shoulders tonight.....

Seated machine press 2 warm up sets followed by 4 sets 10-12 reps

Straight bar front raise 4 sets 10-12 reps

Bent over raise 4 sets 10-12 reps

One arm side lateral 4 sets 10-12 reps

Seated mill press FST-7

2 x 45min cardio sessions am and PWO

my gear will change this coming weekend to more faster acting gear being that i will be 4 weeks out from the NABBA West i will place up what i decide to change to once decided....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

met up with Harold and Alvin at forest gym yesterday for what i expected to be a hard arm session but what i got was a beating and master class in high intensity training......

the gym was full of top class guys yesterday....Bobby Khan, Wayne Nemiek(sp), Wade Stafford to just name a few all witnessed me getting slaughtered....

this was the session...

Biceps:

Light one arm concentration curls 3 sets (each set consisting of 3 x 12 reps on each arm)

Seated incline DB curls 4 sets

Standing spider curls(one arm hanging concentration curls) 4 sets....watched in amazement when Alvin Small used 50kg DB for a good set of 12 reps

Hammer curls 4 sets

EZ Cable curls 3 sets

Triceps:

Straight arm pressdowns 4 sets

Single arm pressdowns 4 sets

underhand single arm pressdowns 4 sets

single arm overhead dumbbell exstensions 4 sets

all sets where taken to failure and i lifted more weight than have ever done before on arms but i guess the animal comes out when you have 2 20stone monsters pushing you.....

to say i was fukced would be an understatement come the end.....then Alvin said he went easy.....lol

i have to say although i had spoken to Alvin before today was the first time i got to spend some time with him and he is probably one of the nicest guys i have ever met he pushed me through every set not once sitting back and just resting......and from how he looked yesterday i will say now he is my favourite for the title and Pro card this year.....

so left the gym to drive home which normally takes 4hrs, i got 20min down the road and my engine blew stranded at the side of the M25.....10hrs later i walked in my front door....it would seem the AA have a new rule where they cannot take you all the way home in one leg i changed 3 times to get home.....i had a few meals with me but still missed 3 meals yesterday and was very very shattered last night......

today i am weak and very tired it looks like the session and the travel back home has effected me today so will take it easy......

on the plus side Harold said i was still on target with my front and lower half although as per usual my back was slightly behind and because of this my low days are 60g of carbs and the medium day 150g plus the cardio is 2 x 60min sessions.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for not updating the log for a few days truth be known i have been suffering a fair bit to the point of questioning my resolve to complete this diet.....yes it happens to us all....

dieting is not easy this is fact guys like me suffer just like those who have not dieted before.....

today has been a bad day for me seeing nothing but bad condition and small muscles does not create a positive mindset....yes my day job, moving house, working away etc all have an impact on how i feel but still it is hard to shake it......to top it all my glands in my crutch have inflamed so have to be careful not to shut my immune system down...as i have said many time journals like this should speak the blunt truth and not wrap it all up with a nice bow on top......

so trained legs on Saturday had an excellent session really felt the pump through the quads.....

Monday was Shoulders and tonight Arms unfortunately both sessions have suffered after my heavy arms session with Harold and Alvin last week....it seems that i have strained a ligament/muscle in my right elbow that has hindered my training some what hopefully this will get better as the week passes...

tomorrow is another day......


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Keep focused Paul, you know yourself these last few weeks are the hardest, but it will all be worth it in the end! Once you have your reefed day you'll be looking full and big again, it's s**t when your carb cycling and some days you look flat and small due to the depletion days but then once those carbs are uppped you'll be chuffed again when in front of the mirror. Injuries are a bloody nightmare, but achieving your goals though all those aches and pains makes a true champion!!! Keep it up mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Taz mate i know your right hell i tell my guys the same every week although it is a little different on yourself.....

hows your training coming along buddy?

god i hate bank holidays when i am dieting.....no schedule to follow it is hell....lol

trained at 10.30am today as the gym was closed by 1,00pm decided to train Back instead of legs as i am doing 2 sessions of cardio today where tomorrow i don't do cardio so legs will be able to recover.....

Back:

Seated row (using rope attachment) 5 sets

Partial deadlifts 5 sets

Wide grip pulldowns 4 sets

Close grip pulldowns 4 sets

Standing Cable rope pullovers FST-7

Reverse Pec-Deck 4 sets

back was minced today and certainly felt the session.....

diet has been very good the new way i have been cooking my chicken has helped give it alot more flavour.....

rest of the day was spent either with the family or my wife raping my wallet buying cushions from Next for the new house....£140 fukcing pounds on scatter cushions.....come on!!!! 

those who have read my journal this week will know i have certainly suffered and hit the wall many times so i am looking forward to the re-feed tomorrow hopefully i have dropped the weight i need to......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained legs this morning it was very tough but i think all morning workouts are if you are not used to training at that time.....

Legs:

Leg exstensions 5 sets 15 reps

Leg press 6 x 10 reps 10 sec rest

Reverse hack squat 3 sets 12 reps (had to stop due to lower back issues)

Leg exstensions FST-7

Stiff leg deadlift 4 sets 12 reps (had to lower weight due to lower back pain)

Single leg curl 4 sets 12 reps

Walking lunges 4 runs 10 lunges per leg

Calf raise 5 sets 20 reps

stripped off at the gym and saw a big difference from last week, my lower back has come right in and my abs are getting dryer so feeling very positive at the moment although i am sure that will disappear by Monday morning 

i am in a good mood all my clients have all dug deep and made losses this past week so a big well done to all of you guys......hope everyone has a good Easter.....


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Dieting is a big head **** full stop mate, no matter how simple you try to keep it!!!

Training is going really well just now thanks and i'm eating as clean as possible to get back my size and condition i lost after tearing my bicep, now that the injuries have healed. After i had the bicep repaired it put a lot of strain and tension on a shoulder injury i have on the same arm that flares up and down cos the bicep tendon has been shortened but after lots of physio, electrotherapy, accupunture and rest...touch wood i'm on my way up again and i'm not far off!

My target just now is to compete this time next year but i'd like to compete this year, but it means competing at the back end of the year and we are off to seattle in August for my brother in laws wedding, so i think i'd be putting too much pressure on myself to be dieting when in America, saying that though it's probably one of the easier countires to be in when sticking to a diet. So we'll see...definitely competing next year but playing about with ideas/plans for this year...

You say you are cooking your chicken differently now, which has helped give it more flavour, how are you cooking it???

Have a good Easter!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you would think dieting in amrica was easy i would say the opposite when your visiting as they also have the best pizza's etc.....if i was you i would wait till next year and use this year to grow and recover......

this is it...

one pack of tikka masala spices (tesco's do them per pack is 9g of carbs no fat)

half a can of chopped tomatoes

1 whole red onion

Chicken breast.....

i use 750g of chicken then one pack does all my chicken meals for the day......

chop the onion and fry in olive oil till browning

add contents of packet spices

add half can of chopped toms and stir.....

add chicken then mix so all chicken is covered

add 250ml water

then leave on medium heat and stir occasionally as the fluid reduces.....

end result....cracking tasting low carb chicken....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> so left the gym to drive home which normally takes 4hrs, i got 20min down the road and my engine blew stranded at the side of the M25.....10hrs later i walked in my front door....it would seem the AA have a new rule where they cannot take you all the way home in one leg i changed 3 times to get home.....


fcuk lol a 4 hour journey woulda had me grinding my teeth..that sounds nightmarish..



> i have been suffering a fair bit to the point of questioning my resolve to complete this diet.....yes it happens to us all....


hmm are you pushing yourself to hard generally?

you know me and banging on about the rest factor lol..

4 hours drive after a workout altho usual to you isnt too most ..

i know you drive for a living but nonetheless..

ive realised recently if i`m not 100% myself mentally it can make progress much harder or nigh on impossible...

of course we come from slightly different universes trainingwise and standard but i`d have thought it still held true..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i do push myself mate due to job and family, the 4hr drive is nothing to be fair and i do stop to eat plus i find straight after a workout i cannot sit still and relax any way......

i would say that i am pushing my self mentally to the max this year with my job, moving house a week before the show and then competing but hey if it was easy everyone would do it.....lol

thanks for the post though mate....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i was then gonna edit post and add that moving house is classed as being one of the most stressful life events after death and divorce..



> thanks for the post though mate....


lol no probs..always waay to ready to pass on my wisdom :becky:

i might spot something that harold has missed :becky:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

passing on wisdom is what these boards areall about mate.....after 21yrs doing this i am still learning from other buddy....


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

PScarb said:


> you would think dieting in amrica was easy i would say the opposite when your visiting as they also have the best pizza's etc.....if i was you i would wait till next year and use this year to grow and recover......QUOTE]
> 
> Cheers Paul, yeah i know the Pizza's are to die for and have you seen the size of those burgers...hahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> passing on wisdom is what these boards areall about mate.....after 21yrs doing this i am still learning from other buddy....


i`m like a sponge :wink:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

my mirror is being nice today to be fair it seems as it normally does things have jumped up a gear in the last few weeks i won't be nailed at the West hopefully that should be enough to get my ticket.......i will say although he mirror is being good i am feeling like crap seems all i do is fukcing cardio.....lol

travelled to heathrow today for 3 days back home on Friday this is a slight inconvenience diet/prep wise but it also means i am alone so i cannot snap at the kids or the wife which is a good thing.....

trained at Castles gym tonight with Jay Burr the husband of Charlie25 on UKM i have been coaching Jay for a few months now and the transformation he has achieved is amazing.....

we trained Back tonight....

Seated Wide pulldowns 5 sets

Reverse seated close grip pulldowns (i sit with my back to the weight rack so no support)

4 sets x 12

Seated Row 4 x 12

ISO pull down 4 x 12

Standing rope pulldowns FST-7

Rope Face pulls 5 x 12

due to me driving today i switched my medium day from tomorrow to today so feel a little more upbeat tan i normally would this is great but come Friday morning i am going to be a grumpy ****

my condition has come in some more since the weekend hardening up b the day in the shoulders/upper chest and arm area....the fat on the lower back is dropping but this will be there to some degree until the last week.....

i am training at Monster gym tomorrow with one of my guys who is competing at the South Coast show in 10 days.....not been to Monsters for a few years so be good to go back for a session....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained at Monsters gym today in north London with one of my guys who is competing at the Portsmouth show and Magic torch from here...it was a good session we nailed arms don't think either guys are used to such high volume though....lol

felt pretty good before and during the session although dropped badly after by getting dizzy and light headed when back at the hotel and still needed to do my 2nd cardio session.....

diet today was good made even better after buying some cooked food from monsters...

Meal 1 - 6 whole eggs

Meal 2 - couscous/2 tins smoked tuna

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey/BCAA's

Meal 4 - 6 egg whites/50g cheese/160g chicken

Meal 5 - 2 tins smoked tuna/Greek salad

Meal 6 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

i am travelling around to train with Harold tomorrow after work nothing like training with a Pro when your on low carbs......lol

head went a little today nothing new there i here you all shout....lol seems it goes towards the end of the day as i gain water although to look on the bright side i feel great in the morning with no water on me.....lol

so 2.5 weeks to go to the West am i feeling confident hell no....but i would not be me if i did....i am sure i am placing far to much pressure on myself for this show but hey what can you do......

as i said i trained at Monsters this is the session......

Biceps:

stabilized concentration curl (to pump blood into the arm) 12 reps each arm (3 sets per big set) 3 x big sets

Seated DB curl 4 x 12

Hanging concentration curl 4 x 12

Hammer curl 4 x 12

Triceps:

2 warm up sets on close grip bench press

Pressdowns 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)

Reverse pressdowns 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)

Over head cable exstensions 4 x 12 (using multi-grip handles)

single arm DB overhead exstensions 3 x 12

i was looking over a few old pics and came across these that i posted on here a few years back seeing as a few have asked me how i have improved through the years though i would revitalise the thread.....

UK-Muscle Body Building Community - Bodybuilding Forum


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

went to see Harold today had a great training session with him and his TP...he took a look at me afterwards and although my legs have come right in i still have a small ring around my middle that is being stubborn and he would of liked to of seen me tighter so we have adjusted the protein amount and dropped the medium day...he says that we will easily catch up with me being 2.5 weeks from the West and i am sure we will just not feeling very positive overall for some reason this year......but i am home tomorrow and will be until after the West so maybe being at home will steady my head some what.......

time for bed i think...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so back home today and feeling slightly better in the head after speaking to the wife......

diet was good as usual still a low carb day so feeling weak tonight but re-feed tomorrow so only one sleep away

i have been having Friday off from training the last few weeks so i have been training legs on a Saturday morning but tomorrow me and the wife are taking the kids out for the day so trained tonight...

i had a really bad pain in my lower back all day so wanted to try something different tonight but as usual once i started i could not go easy.......much to the disappointment of my training partner....

i took some pointers from the workout i watched Neil hill do on MD last week.....

Leg exstensions 5 x 15 reps

Leg press 3 x 60reps (using rest pause)

Single leg hamstring curl 4 x 15

Walking lunges 4 x 10 steps per leg

weirdly my back pain eased whilst training but has come back now with vengeance....

after speaking to my wife tonight and a good friend it seems i am placing to much pressure on my self for the NABBA West as it is my local show this (along with other issues) is having a profound effect on my mood through this diet so i am going to relax a little.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for the lack of updates over the last few days to say i have been drained would be a major understatement.....

training has been fine and so as the cardio although very tough to complete, the moving has been the tough bit as my wife bless her has been doing most of the packing due to my major lack of motivation......

i have altered the diet a little but was confused to why the severe lack of energy until i weighed this morning......so last Saturday i was 206lbs which was 3lbs down on the week before this morning i was 199lbs....yes you read that correct 199lbs a 7lb drop in 4 days.....i must say though my physique has changed a massive amount though and that small ring of stubborn fat around the front and back of my waist is all but gone.......


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my back seems to free up during a workout too..presumably to do the the heat going thru the muscles..

and of course always stiffens up..even with a stretching.

what would you have tried differently with you back?

lol the enthusiasm of the ego :becky:

the link a few posts back just sent me to ukm n cant find your thread,any chance?

oh and of course..good luck dude


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Psychologically it must be a big plus for u to see last bit of mid fat gone..onwards and upwards PSc....you sound back on track..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate it seems that way well until my head goes again.....

the stress of the move has been massive when added to the comp prep....but we pick the keys up tomorrow so nearly there....

diet has been bang on as normal today....

Meal 1 - home made pancakes

Meal 2 - 2 whole eggs+2 whites/50g kol less cheese/1 tin smoked tuna

Meal 3 - 2 scoops extreme whey/50g PB

Meal 4 - home made pancakes

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 260g fillet steak/veg

training tonight was shoulders and after i felt ready to drop.....

Seated machine press 5 x 15

DB side raise 4 x 12

BB front raise 4 x 12

Cable rear delts 4 x 12

BB Mill press 4 x 12

combine this with 2 cardio sessions and i am fukced.....but the detail is happening i still have some fat on my lower back but hopefully this will drop by time the show comes around.....but the cross straitions are on my legs, Shoulders and triceps i am very flat as i have been on 50g of carbs or less every day since last Saturday the plan will be to have a clean high carb day on Saturday then to deplete from Sunday until Wednesday.....


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

just a quick question if you dont mind mate......

do you have all of your meals at the same time every day??......

oh and smoked tuna........ive never seen that is it fresh or tinned?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i space my meals out by 2.5hrs so that starts whenever i have breakfast, because i work from home alot ican do this with no problems....

smoked tuna is made by John West it is in Olive oil and has 20g of protein per tin it is expensive compared to normal tuna but it certainly helps....you can get it from most supermarkets


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

cheers mate:high5:.............all the best with your prep/show..........


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there was obviously no deviation to the diet or training whilst moving but the 16hr days i had Fri/Sat/Sun has certainly taken its toll on my energy levels going into the final week.....

i had a clean re-feed on Saturday of 500g of carbs and to be honest it hardly touched me.....i am now at the end of my 2nd depletion day with another 2 to go, carbs are down to 60g cardio is still twice a day and i am p1ssing like a race horse.....lol

the plan is to carb up Thur/Fri and Saturday for the show on Sunday....i was hoping to get some pics done this week but that has not been possible plus i have no Internet access apart from my iPhone so i would not be able to post up the pics any way so please be patient if you have sent me a PM but i have not answered it......

so that's it really sorry for the lack of updates it cannot be avoided due to the no Internet crap......

i will try to update the log again before the show.....


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Best of luck with the show...


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Good luck at show :tongue1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers guys....

weighed this morning and for some reason i was up 2lbs well my head was well and truly ****ed then.....thankfully my wife kicked some sense into me and i began the carb up.....

i do find the anticipation of the carb up always to be better than the actual carb up, don't get me wrong i love to eat the carbs but eating 750g of clean carbs and all solid food is not an easy task especially when you have been dieting for over 3months.....

did my final pump through workout today as well just one exercise on each of the upper body for 75reps per bodypart.....and by the end i was fukced.....

i feel fat and bloated tonight but i know when i wake up in the morning i will be a little fuller and dryer....

i think i have settled on a song now so just need to string a few posers together and i am set.....lol


----------



## bigsteve19741466867958 (Mar 4, 2009)

all the best mate im sure you will PULL it off... hoping to be there for the evening show as my mate driving us as im depleting now and cant even think straight let alone drive all that way....

steve


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ok mate.....see you there..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so yesterday was the first part of this massive year of competing....the plan for this show was to come in with still some work to do for the finals in 5 weeks time we knew if we tried to peak for this show and the finals it could back fire mainly due to my job and travelling....so the goal was to win the class and get the invite to the finals and that was achieved.....

i had a pretty bad nights sleep Saturday night due to p1ssing alot through the night all in all probably got 4hrs sleep, so as you can imagine i was a tad grumpy in the house before the show....lol

my wife finished putting the tan on and we was off to the venue....i signed in and took some time to speak to a load of people who had travelled to support me which i really appreciated.....

Tom Blackman again was my wing man for backstage....

found out there was 3 in my class i was very pleased with this as in years gone by i have been in my class on my own and that is no fun......

the show dragged a little due to the quantity of competitors in the 1st timers and novice classes, it was son time for me to get onstage i had decided to go with Prodigy's Warrior Dance for my music....

i did my posing and the compulsories then got changed to go out and see my family......the best part of the onstage time was hearing my son (who had never seen me onstage) shout my name throughout the time i was up there....

i had alot of positive comments concerning my size especially my quads and back this was pleasing to hear considering the year i had in 2009.....

after pre-judging i went with Tom and Dutch Scott for a Burger and god was that good....lol i limited my fluid intake but polished off a whole BK meal yum yum....

after spending some time with friends and family it was time to prepare for the night show......

the BK and flapjacks i had after pre-judging did their job and i dried out and was fuller for the night show.....

i had been told by numerous judges that i had taken the class but it was still nice to hear when they called my name out this is the 5th year i have taken this title so undefeated which is nice......

i came back out for the Overall now i knew my condition was not nailed and there was at least one other guy from class 3 Paul Power (one of my oldest friends) who was shredded because of this i had no pressure and enjoyed the pose down......now the result was unexpected and o be fair wrong the class 2 guy Ellis won and he was good but i have to say i really don't know how Paul did not win but hey that's Bodybuilding......

today i have been off my diet i have not eaten that much Nandos for lunch, fish and chips for tea and i have some ice cream for later.....i am back on the diet tomorrow my carbs are raised to 250g for the next few days and i expect them to stay that way until this time next week where we will start to wind it up for the finals.......i was told by a few of the judges that i had approx 5-7lbs to drop and that was mainly on my back i have 5 weeks to do this i would like to think when i do i will be a force to compete against at the finals......

thanks for everyone's support it really has kept me going through the last few weeks......5 more weeks head down and dig deep.....i will post pics up as soon as i get some...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

here are a few pics from the show


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

awesome mate......and all the best:clap2:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats mate, got some serious size and legs looking awesome!


----------



## Tazb (May 13, 2009)

Well done Paul! You are definitely looking a lot bigger and fuller than in previous years, 5 more weeks of hard work and you should hit the nail on the head! Keep focused mate and keep your eye on the prize!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers Taz....

had a weird day today i have been wiped out all day struggling to keep my eyes open guess that just shows ho much competing takes it out of you.....

back in the gym today and back on the treadmill....i have had a banging headache all day which went surprisingly when i was training....

Chest:

took it light and steady today...

Pec-Deck 5 x 15

Seated flat press 5 x 12

Incline machine press 4 x 15

Incline DB flyes 4 x 12

broomstick twists 4 x 10 each side

frog kicks 4 x 15

finished with 45min cardio

diet today as usual has been bang on we have upped the carbs slightly for this week.....

Meal 1 - Gluten/Wheat/Dairy free wholemeal bread/6 egg whites/3 yolks

Meal 2 - 250g chicken/Basmati rice

Meal 3 - same as meal 2

Meal 4 - 100g Oats/2 scoops extreme whey/small banana

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey/BCAA's

Meal 6 - tuna steak/Veg

i have dropped all orals this week to give my body a small break but will begin things again this coming Sunday, i have started the GH again today at 4iu's before bed.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the energy levels are coming back now feeling a little better than yesterday....i have had a little rebound from the water manipulation for the west so smoothed over slightly but because i took it steady on my day of on Monday it is not to bad......

spoke to Harold tonight and we are going to drop the Carbs down to 100g the fats up to 120g and the Protein 325g i prefer to eat lower carbs and higher fats but the higher carbs these last 3 days have certainly raised my metabolism....

trained Back tonight another good session but this may have something to do with extreme pump i got from the workout.....

Seated close grip row 4 x 15

Wide grip pull-down to front 4 x 12

Wide grip pull-down to rear 4 x 1

Partial Deads 5 x 12

Rope pulldowns 5 x 12

Reverse Pec-Deck 5 x 12

finished with 45min cardio

diet:

Meal 1 - 4 x free form multi-seed bread/4 egg whites+2 whole eggs

Meal 2 - Basmati rice/Chicken

Meal 3 - Basmati rice/Chicken

Meal 4 - Couscous/Chicken

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - omelette (2whole eggs/4 whites) 45g kol less cheese/Veg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hows your strength right now then?

have you had to drop off intensity of training much etc?

oh and how much more are you expecting to weigh at finals compared to last year(i know you`ve been refining too..)

and congrats dude...

nice one.. soz throwing a load of Q`s at ya.. :becky:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no problem Cal my strength has/does not suffer much as i train with more volume these days still heavy but not super heavy this combined with the style of dieting i do my strength dos not suffer much....as for intensity that does not drop apart from the last 2 weeks when i am living on fresh air.....lol

as for weighing at the finals in 2008 when i last competed at the finals i weighed 193-4lbs at the West i was 196lbs i think i will be around 190lbs.....but as long as i am shredded weight is not an issue....

weighed this morning my weight was 205lbs so 9lbs up from the show which is not that bad considering the water manipulation and off day i had on Monday.....

felt alot better today after dropping my carbs down to 100g today although not sure if i will feel the same tomorrow

trained Arms tonight and seeing as i have had some very positive comments concerning the development of my arms i was not going to change the style i have been using so i completed 45 sets on Arms yes 45 sets

Biceps:

EZ bar curl FST-7

Machine Preacher curl 4 x 12

Spider curls 4 x 12

Multi Grip cable curls 4 x12

Triceps:All sets performed with multi grip bars

Pressdowns 4 x 12

Underhand pressdowns 4 x 12

Overhead exstensions 4 x 12

Single arm pressdowns 4 x 12

Hammer curls 4 x 12

finished off with 45min cardio.....

diet...

Meal 1 - home made pancakes/1 banana/prebiotic yogurt

Meal 2 - 100g organic oats(less carbs more fibre)/2 scoops extreme Whey/45g peanut butter

Meal 3 - 250g home made burgers/2 whole eggs/veg

Meal 4 - tuna steak/Veg

Meal 5 - 2 scoops Extreme Whey

Meal 6 - 2 small omelettes (total made with 2 whole eggs and 4 whites) 50g Kol less cheese/veg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol that everything free bread sounds delish

whereabouts did you get that?

45 sets is just....fcuk...i dunno how thats even possible...even without weight for the last sets...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you get it from Tesco's Cal they have a free from section in most of their shops....

a year ago i would not have believed it possible to do that many sets but after watching Hany rambod DVD and then training with Alvin small this changed my mind....hell 16 sets in to our workout with Alvin i witnessed him one arm preacher curl(unsupported) 50kg DB for 12 reps.....with no swing


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i did read of that workout you had with him..

i`ll be honest i had to restrain myself from asking if you thought the slight injury you got from that workout was worth the beasting ...

specially so close to a comp...

it obviously was 

might give the bread a try, i`m on brown pitta bread currently as all bread tastes so sweet i`mm close to gagging on it this days...

it sounds pretty much taste free heh heh.

i am noting down these hints on not training heavy all the time :wink:

but heavy is of course relative lol

i got totally lost using any volume in the past all tho tbh i knew sh1t and forums werent around or commonly known of..

i didn thave any success at all until i tried basic single factor abbreviated training which is why ive stuck to it...

and still promote it as there are newbs constantly joining up with a history that mirrors mine

of course my body keeps breaking down on me...

hence me taking notes lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been through the heavy low volume training and although i did grow i have found i am injury free(apart from the niggle i got from the session with alvin) and i have found it has developed my physique more tha low and heavy.....

BUT i do have my diet/rest and supplements sorted trying to do this type of high volume on cornflakes and a few protein drinks would be mad.....

the bread is nice mate they also have crumpets that are excellant as well....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one.. i`m partial to a crumpet..


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

already posted my thoughts on uk m8 but congrats again first steps to a good year


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy i appreciate you popping into my journals....will i see you in southport??


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

PScarb said:


> cheers buddy i appreciate you popping into my journals....will i see you in southport??


yes m8 but just spectating lol im not competing till sept now  life does get in the way at times lol .

are you going to the midlands next sunday i think jc is doing the pro am


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate unfortunatly i have family stuff to do, JC do you mean Jason Corrick?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

PScarb said:


> no mate unfortunatly i have family stuff to do, JC do you mean Jason Corrick?


sorry m8 yeah hes doing the pro am and i know you have jem competng should be a decent show it usualy is


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yea i have both Jem and Kate in that show wanted to go but it falls smack in the middle of the wife's exams so have to be daddy day care.....lol


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

PScarb said:


> yea i have both Jem and Kate in that show wanted to go but it falls smack in the middle of the wife's exams so have to be daddy day care.....lol


and the end of the day family comes first m8 , it should be a good show il give em a shout for ya


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy...

the weekend went well we had a little party for my 40th which is on Wednesday but seeing as i am dieting there will be no cake.....lol

i trained legs on Saturday morning and smashed them up stupidly not realising that i had not trained them for 2 weeks and that i was back down on carbs.....

Leg:

Leg exstensions FST-7

Leg press 3 x 60

Leg exstensions 5 x 15

SLD supersetted with Lying leg curl 4 x 12

Lunges 4 x 12

Glute kickbacks 4 x 20

my legs are still so painful that i had to use the leg press for calf's today and not seated machine....

just got back from the gym as being a BH it was closing early.....

Chest:

Pec Deck 4 x 15

Incline DB press 4 x 12

Seated flat press 4 x 12

Cable X Overs FST-7

Leg press calf raise FST-7

Abs:

Frog kicks 5 x 15

Side crunch 4 x 12

feeling very hungry all the time now which i suppose is a good thing as it does show the metabolism is up there.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heh didnt realise i was older than you young dude :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi mate, quick question - what brand water do you drink when loading/depleting water? I'm assuming you don't drink normal tap water?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never drink tap water i only drink bottled water normally buxton or evian...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cool, I was looking at the back of bottled water yesterday in Asda and the amount of sodium differs quite a bit it seems, is this why you choose those brands as they are relatively low sodium?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so things are starting to happen now after a week of water rebound from the West, i am dryer and more vascular...plus feeling much better after reinstating double cardio yesterday...

trained Back tonight and it was probably the best session i have had for some time...

Back:

Seated wide pulldowns 4 x 12

Rear pulldowns 4 x 12

Seated close grip Row 4 x 12

Partial deads 4 x 12

rope straight arm pulldowns FST-7

Cardio 2 x 45min sessions AM & PM

adding a few new compounds in this coming week to help harden the physique before the finals not going to divulge what they are just yet but never used some of them before so interested to see what they will bring.....

so as we all know by now today is my 40th birthday and it feels weird saying that.....do i feel different do you know i feel ok in fact better today now i am 40 than i did yesterday hell it is only a number.....

it was a medium day today so diet had double the amount of carbs than normal(200g) all eaten in the first 4 meals...

training tonight was shoulders it is normally arms but i am training arms with Tom and Dutch tomorrow at Tom's gym as i am in the area on business...

Shoulders:

DB side laterals FST-7

Crucifix Rear delts 4 x 12

Seated machine press 4 x 12

Wide grip upright row 4 x 12

Shrugs 3 x 12

cardio was completed as normal 2 x 45min sessions....

i weighed this morning so i could let Harold know the progress i am down 4lbs from Saturday so down to 201lbs although 5lbs heavier than show day i feel i am looking slightly better just fuller and with 3.5 weeks to go am on target to be my best ever at the finals......


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Gratz Paul, I hoped to make it down with Yosh and Pavel Kinsel (aka Paul aka Conan) from my gym (gym 7) but had some family commitments. From what they said you were the biggest there and in great shape. Good luck with the Britain!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no probs buddy yes Paul looked good he does need to tighten up a little if he is going to the finals but looked good.....thank him for the compliment i was very encouraged by the amount of positive comments i received about both my size and condition....


----------



## swrutt (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes. He did amazingly if you consider he had been out of the game for 7 years (back in training for only a year) and started out at a measily 13 stone. I think he will be one to watch more next year than this!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes i agree he has a classic shape for a tall guy......nails his condition and he will be hard to beat


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry again for the lack of updates but my ADSL has still not been sorted so tinternet time is limited....

i had to travel to Bristol on business on Thursday so took the oppertunity to train with Tom had a really good arm session with the monster that is blackman.....unfortunately i had a really bad migraine so could not go full steam but still a very good session....

Tom is one of those guys that does not blow smoke up anyone's ass so when he said i looked better than onstage at the West and had little to drop in the next 3 weeks i believe him so was very positive after the visit.....

cardio has been hard this past week but every time i start to drop i think about getting my glutes in and getting that top 3 finish at the finals.....

weighed in this morning and dropped 5lbs in the last week i weigh 200lbs on the nose today and although i am 4lbs heavier than the morning of the west i am leaner....

i have a hectic week ahead with visiting clients on Wed/Thursday along with a training session with Harold and a photo shoot at Skyline gym on Thursday planned.....

i trained legs this morning and decided to train Hamstrings before quads so i could bring out that last bit of separation.....

Hamstrings:

Lying leg curl Pscarb style

SLD 4 x 15

Single leg curl 3 x 15

Quads:

Leg press Pscarb style

Walking lunges 4 x 10 steps per leg

Glute machine kickbacks 4 x 15

i am sure cardio tomorrow morning will be loads of fun after that session.....lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i had a decent weekend went out bowling and for a meal with my family as a belated birthday celebration......

3 weeks left to run before the show and i have to admit the self doubt is creeping in as it tends to do with me guess most cannot see how they look but just how great others in your class look.....

my head will be well and truly sorted on Wednesday when i visit Harold at his gym H tells me exactly as it is no beating around the bush which is what i need....plus James L will be there and like Harold he certainly does not mince his words......

tonight i trained a little late as my wife had an exam between 4 & 6 so trained along, i trained chest but was pretty weak and got an amazing pump quickly which in a way hampered my training....

Chest:

Incline smith press FST-7

Incline DB fly 4 x 12

Cable X Overs 4 x 12

Seated flat press 4 x 12

i then finished with 20minutes going through the compulsories and holding each pose fr 30 seconds.....

cardio was 2 x 45min on treadmill....

had a comment in the gym tonight that i was wasting away so not sure if that is a good or bad thing...lol

i have dropped the GH 3 weeks out i did this last time before the West and it certainly helped bring me in alot....

very proud of my two athletes Emma and Katy on Sunday for competing for the first time both did very well.....i just have John(Rack) this weekend and that will complete a great prepping season for NABBA....i will not be prepping anyone who i have not prepped before for the UKBFF season of shows due to me dieting for the Universe.....

a cpl of pics from the West.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

after work today i travelled to Forest gym to meet up with Harold and to train with James L although i had a surprise when the monster that is Nytol walked in as well.......at this point i knew my delts would hate me forever.....lol

it was good to catch up with both Matt and James we trained delts and it was some session especially with a low carb dieting BB like me along for the ride.....

Delts:

Front mill press 4 sets

DB side raise 4 sets

Seated machine press 4 sets

Lying DB rear delts 4 sets

Plate raise and twist 2 sets

sets where taken to failure with rest/pause and partial reps.....

afterwards i had my talk with Harold he looked over me and was very pleased with my condition and size, he says i am on target to lose the 5ish lbs before i begin to deplete and carb up....so no changes where made for the final few weeks although i will push things a little more next week when i am at home and not travelling around and staying in hotels......

i must add that James was looking very good probably the thickest with excellent condition i have ever seen him off stage.......

tomorrow i have meetings all day and once they have finished i travel round to skyline gym to train and do a photo shoot with Kim....so looking forward to this as i have not seen Kim for a fair while..


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i went to skyline gym today the home of one of the best female Pro Bodybuilders from these shores Kimberly Anne Jones (Skyline Gym) i went there to both train and to do a photo shoot with Alex Mac from the BEEF and Headz the official NABBA photographer both these guys are brilliant lensman.....

went through a tough workout on arms whilst Alex took pics this is what i did

Seated concentrated DB curls 3 sets (warm-up)

straight bar press-down 3 sets (warm-up)

seated DB curls 4 x 12

Rope pressdowns 4 x 12

One arm spider curls 4 x 12

V bar pressdowns 4 x 12

after this workout i did 30-45min of hard posing for the shoot.........

i received a thumbs up from Kim who just like Harold and James really knows her stuff so tonight i am a happy man the one thing i need to do is to start to believe i can win this so from here on in i will not be distracted by anyone else in my class i will be focusing on bringing the best ever Pscarb to the stage if there is another class 4 better on the day so be it.....

i came back to the hotel after the shoot had a 30min nap then did my cardio and that's when things went wrong.....i have pushed my carbs down to 48g today and normally this is not a problem but i did not raise my fats and i did not realise how much hard posing takes it out of you as i was on the X trainer just completed 40min the next thing i knew i was on the floor with the girl who looks after the fitness suite at the hotel looking over me panicking big time.....i passed out on the machine fukcing idiot that i am.....

i am now in my room drained and very very tired....

2 weeks to go head down to bring back the prize.....


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

PScarb said:


> i went to skyline gym today the home of one of the best female Pro Bodybuilders from these shores Kimberly Anne Jones (Skyline Gym) i went there to both train and to do a photo shoot with Alex Mac from the BEEF and Headz the official NABBA photographer both these guys are brilliant lensman.....
> 
> went through a tough workout on arms whilst Alex took pics this is what i did
> 
> ...


lol **** me 8 do you know a good prep guy to sort you out 

two weeks will flyby with the improvements you have made you will be a force at the brits buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers mate i really hope so...

i am at home all this week so have pushed my carbs down to 50g per day and also lowered th fats i am sure by Wednesday this will seem like a bad idea...... 

trained Chest tonight and thanks to some liquid fury i got a very good pump....lol

Incline press 4 x 12

Incline DB flyes 4 x 12

Cable x Overs 4 x 12

Pek Deck 4 x 12

Seated flat press 4 x 12

cardio was 2 x 45min sessions am and PWO......i spoke to a very good friend today who won class 3 at the West(Paul Power) he looked like death warmed up tonight so i asked if he had dropped his carbs his reply was.......(just to say he is absolutely peeled not an ounce of fat on him.....) yea i am eating 350g per day so then i ask how much cardio was he doing his answer....NONE.....none can you fukcing believe it.......lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so 3rd very low carb day in a row now and really feeling it struggled with both cardio sessions and training today......

i have a slightly higher day tomorrow so that should fill me out and give me some energy....

trained Shoulders tonight i would not normally train shoulders after chest but due to the site rotation i am doing with my shots i had to.....

Shoulders:

Mill press 4 x 12

DB side raise 4 x 12

Rear cable pulls 4 x 12

DB upright row 4 x 12

BB front raise 4 x 12

i stripped off in the gym to get a better look at my condition i received some good comments concerning the dryness of my back which is good to hear my back is the last to come in and if that is dry then you can be certain every where else is.....

weighing myself in the morning then i can speak to Harold to see how we are going to approach this weekend as we would normally have a high clean carb day before we drop it for depletion the week of the show......


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yesterday was a bad day for me very drained and low really struggled to find the motivation.....i am better today but not by much...

trained Back last night..

Wide grip pulldowns to the front 4 x 12

Wide grip pulldowns to the rear 4 x 12

Seated row with rope attachment 4 x 12

Partial deads 4 x 12

Straight arm pullovers FST-7

Rope attachment face pulls 4 x 12

2 x 45min cardio sessions....

yesterday was a medium day which is normally 200g of carbs but because we are pushing it this week this was 150g.....

i did not sleep very well at all but this has been going on for a few days i think it is to do with the increased shots of the blend i am using that contains both Tren and Methyltrienolone....but last night was even worse i went to bed at 10.30pm but was back up and downstairs at 11.30pm didn't get back to bed until 2.30am so i missed morning cardio this morning did not want to but with how i have been feeling of late and 4hrs sleep it was never going to happen i doubt missing one session will do any harm though......

spoke to Harold yesterday and the plan for the next few days is set....i weighed yesterday morning and was 194lbs 4lbs less than a week ago when i saw him and he said i had 5lbs to lose.....

today and tomorrow will be low carb days(50g) then on Saturday it will be a clean high carb day(550g) believe me getting this amount of cals from clean food is a task..... then from Sunday until midday Wednesday will be depletion days.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sorry for the lack of detailed updates this week guys but to be honest after training and cardio i have no energy to do anything but sleep.....

i trained legs tonight first time for about a month i have trained legs on a Friday night and not a Saturday morning i can tell you the cardio was much harder afterwards 

this was also my last leg session before the big day so had to make it a good one although the heat today did hamper things a little...

Leg exstensions 5 x 15 reps warm up

Lying leg curls Pscarb style

Wide stance dead-lift with bar between legs 4 x 12

Single leg curl 4 x 12

Leg press Pscarb style

Walking lunges 3 x 10 steps per leg

leg exstensions 5 x 15 pumping/finishing set...

2 x 45min cardio (am & PWO)

i dropped my carbs down to 60g again today and my fats down to 50g which makes a big difference when low carbing as well....tomorrow is my clean re-feed of approx 600g of carbs before i deplete Sun-Mon-Tues and maybe Wednesday morning.......

weigh in tomorrow morning hoping to have dropped the 5lbs from the last time i saw Harold so need to be 193lbs......


----------



## danny. (Dec 31, 2009)

alot of hard work and dedication here, makes for an excellent read.

doing all that training no wonder you cant be arsed posting.

what do you do for a job that causes you to travel so much?

i hope your move went smoothly and good luck for your competition

:becky:


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Nearly there...followed you throughout..best of luck


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so yesterday was the start of the depletion week i trained in the morning so by the time i had finished the session i was well and truly fried and it was not even midday.....

carbs are down to 50g and so are the fats so not really alot to keep me upright....my water is up to 2 gallons a day and will remain at this level until Friday.

the session yesterday was Chest and Back 4 exercises per muscle group 4 x 12 sets with heavy weight.....

today was Shoulders and Arms with the same amount of sets and reps, i don't lower the weight until the last 2 depletion workouts where i go for the blood flushing pump......this will help to truly deplete the glycogen....

i had a chat with Harold today as i sent him some pics last night from my training session yesterday he was very pleased at the condition and said it was just a matter of depleting then filling back up for Saturday so with this in mind tonight was the last cardio session which gives me 4 days for my legs to come right in.....

i took some pics tonight after arms thought i would at least post one pic in the journal before the end......

so here you go....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so last day of depletion today and i am so glad i am absolutely shattered....no cardio today but did do a proper depletion workout consisting of...

Peck-Deck

Machine shoulder press

Wide grip pulldowns

Concentration curls

Rope pressdowns

all exercises had 4 sets 25 reps per set so a total of 500reps for the session.....

i will do the same tomorrow night but not as many reps as i start my carb up tomorrow...

i am travelling up to my head office in North Wales tomorrow so will be training at Kezz's gym he has agreed to cook me some turkey for Thursday whilst i am at work as well which is very good of him....

so spoke to Harold tonight where he gave me the news that i will need to eat 900g of carbs tomorrow to say i was shocked would be an understatement but as explained by Harold i carbed up for the West on 3 days of 750g and still needed a little more plus this time i am more depleted and leaner.....i am like most BB in that i think the carbs will make me fat but i fully intend to follow Harold's instructions to the letter as always as i have the benefit for the first time of having him at the show from Friday night so any last minute touches will be made face to face instead of over the phone.....

now for the bad news.....i shaved tonight whilst in the shower and due to me stretching round my back i have pulled a muscle down my back it is so bad that i am struggling to breath in without being in pain i am hoping this will relax over night.....


----------



## turbovan (Jul 3, 2009)

Loooking good:clap2:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Paul can you give me an idea of the type of carbs you will be using to carb up, I am guessing at simple followed by complex, but could you be a bit more consise


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oats

basmati rice

free from gluten, wheat and dairy - crumpets/wholemeal bread and rice cakes

i find the free from stuff does not bloat me and carbs me up nicely....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

cheers, another question what will you have post workout in this period, and how long before stage time is your carb up?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking ripped mate, well done


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

freddee said:


> cheers, another question what will you have post workout in this period, and how long before stage time is your carb up?


i only have Whey and BCAA's post workout throughout my prep......my carb up starts the wednesday before the show


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thought id give this thread a whirl! 14 pages to catch up on!!!!

Nice to see how you fiddle with rep ranges and exercises! Loving the pscarb style leg presses btw, brilliant!

Sounds like you have quite the hectic schedule (reminds me of jay cutler, always travelling)... yet still getting in all the sessions!

Have you found your diet to impinge on your ability to carry out your normal job?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

no mate i am lucky with my job that i plan my schedule pretty much most of the time if a meeting overlaps then i just alter the timings of the meals....


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Just a last gasp shout to say good luck, I will be seeing you there I hope Paul....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheers buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so the final day of this prep did not go to plan i guess unfortunately my condition on the day was not as sharp as it should of been and i placed 6th i am gutted as i know that i should of been better and in the evening i was dryer but it is all about the judging i know this.....

the line up was a good one with some great physiques all great lads a big well done to Paul Lock getting 2nd place at his first run at the Brits.....

the original plan was to place top 3 then go onto the Universe i have qualified for the Universe by placing 6th but am unsure if i will be going, i need to relax for a few days eat some crap and spend some time with my family once i have done this i will look at if i feel i can do my self justice on the Universe stage.....

Thank you to everyone who has supported me in the journal over the last 20 weeks this will be the last journal i do before a show or even off season though.....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just had these pics sent through from a friend at the show


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

get youre head back together and do the universe dude.

youre in shape and can treat it like a second chance to nail your comp day condition.

top 6 is still a sht hot result.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have done mate i will bring a better condition package to the Universe stage

the pics of all the classes are on the NABBA site these are the ones for class 4 i am far left in the first call out...

NABBA Britain 29/05/2010: Mr Class 4

Orders: 07957 758 825
[email protected]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jolly good 

imeho :becky: you look super fatigued (ok fcuked lol) in those gym pics n think its possible you were pushing yourself too hard..work etc..

any chance of you taking a holiday around the time of the biggies?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes mate i was shattered it has been a long 6 months.....i have a week away at centre parc with the family in July about 2 weeks before the Universe diet starts....


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Jeez Paul...1 to 5 must have been in good nick! You must be gutted, probably only one Englishman more gutted than you and he's on his way back from SA. This is a phenomenal achievement, lets not forget what that means 6th best physique for your class in Britain, thats some going bud whatever metric you measure it by. I do agree with Cal, you looked jaded in the gym shots, I nearly posted a " for Gods sake PSc, smile or something" but I didn't think you'd appreciate it at the time, lol. Anyway mate, get on with your next move, this is a just a moment, its time has come and gone. Now time to rest, focus next move and go for it.

Best of Luck

Verne.


----------

